# strobe install 02 Silverado



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey guys. everyone seemed to like my switch panel thread (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59500) I appreciate all the compliments, by the way. I figured I'd do a thread on installing hide away strobes in my truck.

I'm starting with the front cause I happened to have those bulbs. I'm waiting for my order to be shipped from LSHlights.com. That contains my under hood strobe pack and other items. I had to do my install a little different. being as I hade these bulbs already and some extra cable laying around from the install on my other truck, I didn't have the little plastic end connectors. I had to modify.

for this all you need is:
2 strobe tubes. mine happen to be Whelen 
a one inch hole saw or drill bit.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

I started by doing the obvious and popping the hood, lol.

These little "L" brackets are all that hold the headlight assembly in. You need to remove that to get to the marker light which is where I'm installing my strobes.

next, to make it easier, I disconnected the headlight/high beam bulbs instead of removing them. just release the little clips. use a screwdriver, just makes it easier


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

next, i pulled out the marker lights. Just press the little clip closest to the side marker light. I forgot to take a picture of that, sorry. You can't miss it though. Then just pull out the light and twist and release all the bulbs.

I'm putting my strobes in with the DRL's (daytime running lights). I didn't use the turn signal area, even thought there is a bit more room, cause I didn't want to loose a flash when the blinker was activated. I didn't use the headlight area just cause I wanted a lower light area and I have after market clear marker lights. they have a little more reflective finish then the headlight.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

next I picked a good spot that had the most room. I held the hole saw bit up and traced where the best spot was. I drilled a pilot hole with a small bit then drilled the full one inch.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Next, I installed the bulb. The pic isn't the best but the camera was dying, lol. Mine weren't the pop in grommet type. They require 2 screws to hold it in place. The screws came with my bulbs.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

then I ran the wires. I went behind the light housing and radiator support. I ran it near the radiator but not too close. then came out the bottom next to the harness for the DRL's.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Like I said in the beginning, the cable was left over from a previous install, so it didn't have the sealed plastic connectors on the end. I cut back the wire housing and stripped the wire down to install fully insulated sealed connectors.

Then I cut the plug end off the bulb, stripped the wires and did the same. I made sure to match up all the corresponding colors. i.e. red to red, black to black, white to white. Otherwise, it won't work, lol.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

That's all i've got for tonight, i'll take some more pics of where i routed the wire tomorrow. Then that's it until i get the strobe pack delivered.

BTW: Reinstallation of the light housing is reverse of the above.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

I keep forgetting to take pics of where i ran the wires. I'll do it tomorrow. It's probably cause i'm still waiting on LSH to ship my strobe pack. I even placed a second order with them for strobe tubes and wires for my tail lights a week after i ordered my pack and those came on friday, lol. Supposedly the pack will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

In the mean time, here are some installation shots of my tail lights.

First, start by removing the two screws that hold in the light.

Second, You have three bulbs. They're only in by twist lock. Twist and realease each bulb and your tail light is free.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Next, pick a spot to mount your bulbs. For now, I'm putting one bulb in each light in the reverse light area. I'm using clear strobe tubes and they'll just show up better with the clear lense.

Make sure you look over the mounting location while the light is still somewhat mounted in the truck. Just to make sure you have enought room. I'm mounting them in the bottom of the light. Plenty of room.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Next, you'll need a one inch hole saw or drill bit. I used a hole saw. Make sure when you drill, you take into consideration the location of the reverse bulb. Just give yourself plenty of room, you should be fine on that though.

Then, pop your bulb in. It's that easy.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't run any wires yet cause it's too cold and windy out. I'll do that when it warms up a bit. 

Re installation of the lights are reverse of removal.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, my strobe pack FINALLY came today. did the install and my front strobes are fully operational.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the pack mounted. I chose a support arm coming off the firewall. Gives me good heat dissapation and a conveiniant ground.

I just used 3 self tapping screws. 1 for the ground and two to mount the unit.

The pack itself has 10 wires coming off it. 6 for the strobes, 3 per bulb. and four others. 1 for power, one for ground, one for pattern select, and one that i'm not too sure of cause it did something i didn't need, lol.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Like i said earlier in the thread, i don't have any of the little plastic connectors, so i used fully insulated connectors.

once you've picked your pattern, you can cap the white wire and cap the purple wire.

then, that's it. strobe pack fully functional and powered up.

BTW: i'm using the switch panel i custom built to supply my power: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59500

Follow some of that to find out about the switching and getting power to the unit.

Next up, i'll be installing the rear strobe pack once i order it.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the front.

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/strobeday.flv


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

http://s26.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/strobeday.flv


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

nice GO WHELEN


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Lowriderfd44;541149 said:


> Like i said earlier in the thread, i don't have any of the little plastic connectors, so i used fully insulated connectors.
> 
> once you've picked your pattern, you can cap the white wire and cap the purple wire.
> 
> ...


Nice job..but all those spade connector will get water in them and you'll have funny fixing it..


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pics and install but the only thing I would have done dif. is used heat shrinked splices and connectors. Once all the salt and moisture gets in those connectors you will be chasing problems.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

02DURAMAX;542498 said:


> Nice job..but all those spade connector will get water in them and you'll have funny fixing it..





turffscapes;542615 said:


> Great pics and install but the only thing I would have done dif. is used heat shrinked splices and connectors. Once all the salt and moisture gets in those connectors you will be chasing problems.


Good ideas and if i had had heat shrink, i would've used some. But these connectors are fully insulated and i've never had a problem using them under hood for anything. Maybe i'm just lucky, lol. I actually used them on my other truck when i replaced a blown bulb. Knock on wood, that's going on 5 years now

Plus, those pics were before i wrapped them in electrical tape, lol.


----------

